# Happy Birthday Ozzy Osbourne 9X



## Akrueger100 (3 Dez. 2013)

Happy Birthday John Michael "OZZY" Osbourne

03-12-1948 65J.


----------



## Krone1 (3 Dez. 2013)

Ozzy lebe Hoch, Hoch Hoch Hoch!:thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Dez. 2013)

glueck09 Prince of F***ing Darkness :rock:


----------



## MetalFan (3 Dez. 2013)

Ist für mich schon ein Wunder das er noch da ist! 
ich vermute er hat seine Seele an den Teufel verkauft! 

Keep :rock:ing Ozzy!


----------

